

'Confirmed': Apple Building 3.5-Inch Tablet Computer - sathishmanohar
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2011/12/16/confirmed-apple-building-3-5-inch-ipad/

======
earwolf
what a fucking shitty article

------
b0sk
awful linkbait

